# TBT Overwatch Games



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

*Hey all, with the recent release of Overwatch I'm going to be hosting TBT custom games because I feel it'd be way funner than quick-play.*

Every *Thursday at 5PM Eastern* I will host a custom game lobby and invite everybody who is online and interested. We'll do a few games of normal Overwatch and occasionally more silly things.







To sign up for this, post in this thread and add me on Battle.net.


*My Battle.net tag is Zephyr#11569*





Spoiler: Current participants



Zephyr
Nvll
Justin
PuffleKirby21
LethalLulu




*===========================================*

*OFFENSE         |       DEFENSE       |         TANK       |        SUPPORT*
























































































*===========================================*​


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll join
I already have you ofc but for anyone else who wants to add me I'm snackeater#11931


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 1, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> *Hey all, with the recent release of Overwatch I'm going to be hosting TBT custom games because I feel it'd be way funner than quick-play.*
> 
> Every *Thursday at 5PM Eastern* I will host a custom game lobby and invite everybody who is online and interested. We'll do a few games of normal Overwatch and occasionally more silly things.
> 
> ...



have you done these pixels? they're cute


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't think I can make it this Thursday but I'm probably down for next week -- sounds fun!


----------



## Minties (Jun 1, 2016)

But I like harassing randos.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2016)

Is this PC only?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Is this PC only?



Yeah, unfortunately. If only B.Net was multiplatform.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

First game is tomorrow. So far we have 3, potentially 4, people.


----------



## Cress (Jun 2, 2016)

I should be able to make it.


Gregriii said:


> have you done these pixels? they're cute


Those are the Pixel sprays that you can unlock in the game. (The Cute sprays are better though.)

ID is Cress#11351 although I'm not sure if everybody needs to add each other or just the host (probably the latter but it's there anyways for any of you).


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

God those pixels are adorable.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

1st Match in an hour. We have very minimal people so it'll just be quickplay in a lobby.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh, sign me up I suppose.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

Game in less than 10 minutes. I'm currently online. Nobody else is :I


----------



## seliph (Jun 2, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Game in less than 10 minutes. I'm currently online. Nobody else is :I



I was just warming up with Osu
Still can't beat Renatus on hard ):


----------



## Cress (Jun 2, 2016)

So... what now


----------



## seliph (Jun 2, 2016)

I think we're just waiting on one person and then go time


----------



## radical6 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yo I wanna play wioth someone rn, im Kallie #11395


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 2, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> Yo I wanna play wioth someone rn, im Kallie #11395



Add Zeph and he can invite you
Edit - nvm you did already LOL


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2016)

Dunno if I'm free for this but add me 

Funyuns#11415


----------



## radical6 (Jun 4, 2016)

anyone up for a game


----------



## suede (Jun 4, 2016)

Anyone up for a game to get some extra exp? (oh and that's PS4)


----------



## radical6 (Jun 5, 2016)

we should hold a tournament tbh, i wanna play wit some of u guys


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 5, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> we should hold a tournament tbh, i wanna play wit some of u guys



idk how we'd hold a tournament tbh - we'd need a LOT of players.

if we form teams i claim dibs on you if you'd be down lmao


----------



## radical6 (Jun 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> idk how we'd hold a tournament tbh - we'd need a LOT of players.
> 
> if we form teams i claim dibs on you if you'd be down lmao



if only everyone just got on pc...m,aybe not a tournament but maybe a 6 vs 6


----------



## Cress (Nov 11, 2016)

Uh... so is this going to happen again or...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 11, 2016)

It never really happened. I stopped playing Overwatch anyway.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2016)

#Norski11899


----------

